# new to this, help please...



## newbiefishgal (Mar 24, 2008)

Just started with some live bearers. We have 2 green coral guppies and 2 marigold swordtails. I think the female swordtail is pregnant, but I am not sure. Today, she has been hiding a lot and lying near the bottom of the aquarium. We have a 29 gallon tank. Besides the guppies and swordtails, we also have 2 catties, 2 plecos, a tri colored shark, 2 angel fish (all of these were purchased yesterday 3/22/08). There are also 2 other fish in with them, but not sure exactly what they are anymore. We've had them a few years now. Is it possible the female swordtail IS getting ready to drop her fry, or is she distressed after the new environment? Any help would be appreciated here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

hi something was wrong with the website, i have replied to this saying angelfish and guppies shouls not be kept together i bet if you look the tails of the guppies will be nipped


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

The site was hacked and in order to get it up and running again, we had to go back a few days.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/news/19811-sorry-downtime.html


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks, pleased we are up and running again. 
so i don't know if your swordtail is pregnant by what you said but i really think you should read up on angelfish even though they look peaceful they are tail nippers


----------



## newbiefishgal (Mar 24, 2008)

spoke to the fish aquarium place today where I got the fish and they angel fish are fine to put in with guppies. so far they haven't been going after them.


----------



## newbiefishgal (Mar 24, 2008)

Just looked in tank and the above mentioned female Swordtail was dead. Took her out and other than being dead, she didn't look like she had been sick, had no Ick, or anything else I could see. wondering if she dies trying to drop her fry?


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

maybe she was just stressed from the move, 
i don't know what your fish place are talking about, i brought a angel fish from a girl at the fish shop that had no idea what she was talking about, took the angel fish home and then read in the book that you can't keep guppies and angelfish together, the next day half my guppies tail was missing, when i took the angel fish back the guy (who does know what he is talking about) said they should never have been sold to me if i had guppies, you may not believe me but have a look in a few books, i am not lying to you


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/cichlids_neotropical/angels_assorted.htm


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.timstropicals.com/Compatibility/MatchResults.asp just a couple of sites that say they should not be kept together


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You've added a lot of fish in a short time. Did you acclimate them? How long has the tank been set up. Whenever a fish dies, have the water quality tested.

My problem with your angels isn't the company, its the size of the tank. In a large, heavily-planted tank, the angels with eat guppy fry and leave the parents alone. A twenty-nine is a good size for one full-grown pair of angels that like each other with no other fish. If you are not already overstocked, you will be when your fish grow up.


----------

